# question for the fuller figured girls!



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

sports bras! plural! I find 2 will do the trick, haha


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

It's the worst! I wear a regular support bra, then I wear a sports bra over it! 

I should just get them removed xD


----------



## catskinner (Mar 23, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!:shock: lol


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

White Foot said:


> I should just get them removed xD


I am! Went to see a plastic surgeon and I more than qualify to have them taken back a few cup sizes.  I'm looking forward to being a B cup for the first time in my life.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

ridesapaintedpony said:


> I am! Went to see a plastic surgeon and I more than qualify to have them taken back a few cup sizes.  I'm looking forward to being a B cup for the first time in my life.


once I lose some baby weight I hope they shrink, but I "double bag" and still bounce bounce bounce!!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I lost 40 pounds and gained a cup size. I was so upset!! lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, I understand. I am not really that big (large C, small D) and unless I have a really good bra, riding at anything other than a walk on even a super smooth horse kills me. I am a firm believer in the high impact sports bras and I will not ride without one. They take a little getting used to cause they really smush everything but it is so much better than being sore at the end of a short ride.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Haha, I understand. I am not really that big (large C, small D) and unless I have a really good bra, riding at anything other than a walk on even a super smooth horse kills me. I am a firm believer in the high impact sports bras and I will not ride without one. They take a little getting used to cause they really smush everything but it is so much better than being sore at the end of a short ride.



I am a EE right now  I have never heard of a High impact sports bra, where can I get such a marvelous thing? it's that or buy stocks in Duct tape!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL. You can get them at almost any store like Target, K-mart, or Wal-Mart. There is another thread on here somewhere that talks about a bra that some women have that is especially designed for equestrians, specifically dressage riders, and it is supposed to be really good.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't really belong here (B cup), but I do have a no bounce sports bra that I were all of the time riding, running, playing soccer, etc. 

Enell Sports Bra - the no bounce bra from Enell Sports Bra.com

There is the kind I have. There are some other brands, and one designed specifically for equestrian women, but I would have to search around to find it.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I am a D and I wear a Danskin high impact sports bra when i ride. They're inexpensive (around 15) and can be bought at walmart. When im looking to control the ladies, i always buy a size smaller in the cup and the band. Im a 36 D and I bought a 34 C. It helps me! Otherwise they'd be so beat up and stretched out, I might as well tie them in a knot!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I will keep them for now because they help me get what I want 
Once I'm married and settle down I won't need them anymore, or perhaps I'll get fake ones. They always look so nice.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I really, really, really like the Champion sports bras. Check out their website for their high motion control bras; they're wonderful. I much prefer them to the 2 sports bra method.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the replies and keep them coming!! I found a brand called Jeunique that does not cost a fortune and are for "sports minded" women. Maybe I'll give that a try, but I am still open to suggestions.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The Champion sports bras are expensive, but they do run sales twice a year where they're all 20.00. The sale is on right now. 

The also wear extremely well. I have one I refer to as body armor - absolutely nothing moves.

Here's links:

Champion® Double Dry® Action Shape Sports Bra

And, the body armor:

Champion® Shape Scoop-Back Full-Figure Underwire Sports Bra

I am currently a 42D, and am very active. Not just with the horses, but at the gym, too. I've gotten to the point that these bras are all I wear.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

My daughter played soccer and rode. He was large breasted. I found her a bra in a catalog called "title nine sports" they were more expensive than regular but they really, really made a difference for her. He had been wearing 2 bra's and she was able to get by with just one of the title nine bra's.

Rhonda


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Ah, these look awesome, but not in my size


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

I am a smaller lady but I still lock and load the girls. I can relate to the issues finding a bra that fits properly though Im sure with a larger chest its even harder. If you haven't I'd go in for a proper bra fitting and find a sports bra that fits you properly. I wear a normal bra and then a sports bra over top. Last thing any of us women want when riding is to feel uncomfortable because of our blessings. 

Good luck on the bra hunt.


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I second the Enell No Bounce Sports Bra. That is what I use and I am a DD. You do not bounce and I don't hurt after I ride.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

maura said:


> I really, really, really like the Champion sports bras. Check out their website for their high motion control bras; they're wonderful. I much prefer them to the 2 sports bra method.


Ditto. I bought a Champion High-Impact sports bra at Academy Sports (around $30) and I love it. I also wear a body-shaping camisole over the top for extra support.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm a DD/E cup and I love the Berlei Sports bras combined with a good old Target Crop Top - works wonders! There's still a bit of bounce in sit trot, but not enough to hurt or be overly noticable. So if you can get your hands on them, they are awesome! Sell for about A$56


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok... don't laugh...
I am a full C. I was nursing my baby, and was ready to get back in the saddle. Great. Went for my first post-baby canter...OOOWWWW! Not great! Heavy and bouncing!! Even my too tight sports bra couldn't handle it.
So I took one of my horse's heavy duty leg wraps and bound my chest! It was the only thing that worked! Tensor bandage was even better, no need to line up the velcro, lol. So sports bra, light t-shirt, tensor bandage over that, any additional clothing over that. 
Got me through 2 nursing babies, lol!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

maura said:


> The Champion sports bras are expensive, but they do run sales twice a year where they're all 20.00. The sale is on right now.
> 
> The also wear extremely well. I have one I refer to as body armor - absolutely nothing moves.
> 
> ...



Agreed with Maura here, stick with the Champion line - and only ones that have underwire, IMO. Some of the cheaper sports bras are okay if you are not terribly top heavy, but for those of us who are fairly busty you need a dedicated, quality sports bra, and make sure you get one that is WELL fitted - have a professional fit you the first time! Statistics show a large percentage of the population is actually wearing the incorrect size bra for their body. 

Most the cheaper sports bras do NOT have the support and strength to really do the trick. I'm a 36 DD and I used to deal with jokes about duct tape and black eyes, for sure! Tried a million different sports bras before finding the RIGHT kind.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

VSX Sports Bra from Victoria Secret. It has underwire. I looove that thing. I'm a 36C-D and it is PERFECT.


----------



## moonflower (May 21, 2010)

*Moonflower*

You wear a very tight sporstbra. They are still going to want to swing to the gate, but it will so much more controlled. And they sure wont feel like they are being ripped off from the bounce.:wink:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

my chest must be like...invincible or something compared to all of you. XD
I'm a 36D-DD and I only wear a normal bra, and I never have it real tight. I don't do anything different than when I walk around school, lol.
I mean, they bounce a bit, but it doesn't hurt even the least bit, haha.
It might be because I'm only 16 or so, but everyone I know (that's female and is bigger than a B) complains like no other at any trot (sitting or posting). :# I feel invincible now XD well, only slightly, but you get my point? haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Iseul said:


> my chest must be like...invincible or something compared to all of you. XD
> I'm a 36D-DD and I only wear a normal bra, and I never have it real tight. I don't do anything different than when I walk around school, lol.
> I mean, they bounce a bit, but it doesn't hurt even the least bit, haha.
> It might be because I'm only 16 or so, but everyone I know (that's female and is bigger than a B) complains like no other at any trot (sitting or posting). :# I feel invincible now XD well, only slightly, but you get my point? haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Right about now I would start wearing some serious support 'coz gravity is going to start taking control! Right now you are in the young, pert honeymoon stage - it doesn't last long!! Beware the gravity.. Beware... BEWARE!!!!!!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Gravity plus sitting the trot will make you look 40 when you are 25...tape em up, tape em down...just tape em!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

o.o;; irefuse to have them looking 40 when I'm 25 D:
I guess I'll be buying wraps, since sports bras have never worked for me. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AtheistForever (Jun 25, 2010)

I wear a body protector when I'm riding and I'm fully able to concentrate on what I'm doing.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

HowClever said:


> sports bras! plural! I find 2 will do the trick, haha



haha, exactly what i do!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Both of my sisters are burdened with "larger ladies" lol They double up their sports bras all the time lol


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I have a couple of super-dooper sports bras, which are recommended for riding, they are maximum security (for lack of a better word ). I do bounce a little anyway, but it doesn't hurt at all anymore now i am wearing the bras . And body protectors do the trick too!


----------



## maz78 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm a H and the only thing I have found to work is to wear a size smaller bra underneath, fairly tight and a sports bra over the top. Works a treat.


----------



## devildogtigress (May 17, 2010)

No advice, just that I can feel your pain. I'm not only a big busted lady (also an E cup), but I'm still breastfeeding so "smushing" them isn't an option unless I want to end up with mastitis (a breast infection). *shudder* I'll take sore boobs for a few hours over sick in bed w/ a fever on antibiotics for days.


----------



## stonehorsedesigns (Jul 1, 2010)

I purchased a really good sports bra, It fastens in the front, and instead of having two poobs I just have one big chin rest. No bouncing though...


----------



## stonehorsedesigns (Jul 1, 2010)

BrokenWings said:


> I am a EE right now  I have never heard of a High impact sports bra, where can I get such a marvelous thing? it's that or buy stocks in Duct tape!!


www.titlenine.com has the ultimate sports bra - expensive but no bounce


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

Sports bras and if just one doesn't work, a tight cami with a sports bra in it underneath your shirt should do the trick.


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

IF double bagging doesnt work try wearing togs & then double bag LOL OR Tripple bag LOL OR just walk,... Dont get much bounce on a walk


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

The ultimate silver lining to my breast cancer - a breast reduction paid for by the health service because I was too big for radiotherapy. Absolutely awesome, I love my new boobs. lol


----------



## tinac (Jun 16, 2010)

Oops that seemed to be a bit of a conversation stopper, was not meant to be. I am very well and having a great time with my horse now.


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

LOL 
Good that you are well, Its great that you look at it in a positive light, there are many who dont & many who never get over having to have a mastectomy


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Ok, so after almost getting a black eye (or 2) while riding Porkchop through all of her attitude issues the other night, I sucked it up and bought a few Champion bras. Here's my take on them.

1: Champion Powerback Underwire Sports Bra | Champion

I found this one for $10 on TeamExpress.com so I figured what the heck. I got it today and tried it on. Does take a bit of work to actually get it on as it is a cross between a racerback and a normal bra with the eye hooks. Getting it off... well... yeah. If you are single or live alone or DON'T intend on living in it, I'd suggest another one. I actually bought a size LARGER than what I needed as it was all they had in stock and I still got STUCK! It fits SOOO snugly that you can't maneuver it to get your arm pulled back in. Took 5 minutes of me wrestling with it to get it off but it wasn't without practically dislocating my shoulder and punching myself in the face when it suddenly came loose. As for tata movement, it was nonexistant. I was jumping up and down in my kitchen and only got a smidge of movement.

2. Champion Double Dry Full-Support Underwire Sports Bra | Champion

This one is easier to get on and off and I love how the straps sit higher on the shoulder and don't slide off. It kept the girls where they should be but when I jumped, there was more obvious movement than with the first.

3. Champion Shape Scoop-Back Full-Figure Underwire Sports Bra | Champion

Waiting on this one to arrive. Will review when it does.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i ride a super smooth 17.2 hand gelding, flowwing ride means no problems haha


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Lucky LOL! I was riding a 15h QH with a choppy trot but have moved to a nice moving Appy mare and a 12h Haffie cross who has the attitude of Roseanne so these became a necessity before I suffered brain damage (worse than what I already have LOL).


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

yeah haha im a little on the spoiled side. i feel so outta place on smaller horses lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*quality sport bra a must*

I don't find the kind of sport bra you can get at Target to be sufficient. If the straps are made of a very stretchy material, they will allow bounce. I am a D cup and I use a bra made for the "title Nine" sportswear company. The bra I wear is called "Moving Comfort" . Don't be scared by the appearance. It looks huge but the actual bra itself is of a normal size and then it has this sort of overpiece that makes it look bigger. I actually put my cell phone down into this over layer (so it is not actually against my skin but betwen the outside of the cup and the outlayer piece. Hard to explain but look at their online catalogue. 
My main point is that you get what you pay for. In this case , be prepared to pay more than 50$! BUT it's your body we are talkin' about here. Isn't your basic comfort woth it? It is a very well made bra and worth every cent. I have two and and they are really very comfortable. I wear them like always. 
To keep a bra lasting a long time, wash it in the shower or bath when you bathe yourself and let it airdry overnight. Avoid putting it in the drier; the heat breaks down the nylon and stretchy material.s
Liny


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol, maybe it's not so bad being a smallish B cup from this standpoint... I never really have these challenges and will frequently ride very comfortably in a regular bra (non sport). Though I do like to wear the sport bras from time to time.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Amarea, 

I had exactly the same experience with that first Champion bra as you did. I suspect that why it's been marked down to $10. The struggle to get the thing hooked is a workout in itself and can leave you too tired to ride! 

I do love the other two you mentioned. Someone else in this thread mentioned the Title IX and I took a look at those and they look terrific. May have to try them the next time.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I use a pullover Champion bra that is about a large C/small D and even though I have to somewhat smush into it, I dont have a problem with being sore chested after a ride. (in a reg bra I would be a DD)_

_You can always go to a sport store and look for a bra that falls under soccer, volleyball and running as they are considered high impact. I always find if I get the size suggested I feel....uh roomy....and not like there is much support, so thats why I always drop a size._


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

Not sure if this was mentioned but I wear two sports bras when I ride! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

well i havent been on a horse really with these babys (large C almost D) cause i just got them from havin a kid. But when i play soccer its regular bra Sports Bra then tight shirt.. then if you want put a loose shirt over that!! work very well sounds like alot but its not realy and it **** right comfy!!..lol


----------



## aggy100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sport bra will do the trick...Lol
Regards


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

i suppose i don't belong here either (just a b xD) i only need a sports bra on one horse *shudders* ya shes the only lesson horse i'm allowed to use right now T^T her trot is so... uhm BOUNCY i like i though its sooo fun when you get to post it she hold her head up and like runs but shes troting its amazing xD i tryed to sit it... it didn't work out to well LOL 

anyways yup sports bra mabye get a size smaller xP


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

For all of you b and c girls, hmmmph! I am jealous. Getting a breast reduction to comfortably ride isn't out of the question for me. I'm a DD, and I've NEVER found a sportsbra where they don't move at all. And I found out the other day even my good sports bra seems to send me into a gallbladder attack due to the tight band. I'm tempted to just start using duct tape.


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

indyhorse I am with you on the DD's lol! I love them most of the time but when I am trotting around I feel like I could use duct tape and it still wouldn't hold these puppies still! ****


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, ace bandage with duct tape on top. That's what drag queens use on their midsection to give them the feux hourglass shape LOL. 

Did you know that one strand of duct tape has a tensile strength of like 67 pounds?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I find some of the sports bras with underwire dont do anymore then a sports bra without it. _


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm also on the busty end at a natural 36DDD and I love them dearly off a horse, but there's times I've considered chopping them off! ha ha I usually wear my regular underwire bra with a granny bra with those heavy duty straps and 4 hooks over it.. ha ha Those really ugly ones that come in the boxes. I usually get one that's smaller than my size, like a 34DD instead of a 36DDD. Then I wear a tank top with those stupid shelf bras and then my regular shirt over that, whether its another tank top or t-shirt. 

Usually that keeps my girlies squashed into submission. ha ha

Honestly, they don't hurt so bad in just my normal bra, but I'd like to keep them defying gravity as long as possible.. ha ha


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Well even though I'm a 38D I don't wear sports bras in the fall, my secret, is I wear a tight bra, then I layer clothing, so an undershirt, then a tight teeshirt, then a tight sweater, then if needed a jacket. Now in the summer, double layer sports bras!


----------



## aggy100 (Sep 4, 2010)

oh...so it is like for a war. ....A bullet wont kill you..that is for sure


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh man, I am so glad I am small chested.I am a B cup and I don't have to double up..regular bra or sports bra...I mean at first it did hurt because I didn't know how to post and my horse is a bouncy thing at times but now I find her smooth for the most part.

I have this high empact bra..squeezes me in so well that my skin and fat tissue begins to pop out... O.O...that wasn't suppose to be in the picture when buying it..it just lays around now.


----------



## Bethy (Aug 31, 2010)

I sport a sports bra....but a good one. I heard Dover has amazing ones but I never tried it. 

My TB has the worlds worst sitting trot and makes me hurt so much! Its soo bad I think she trotts like Peppe Le Putte (sp?) when he falls in love with the cat and just jumps to her.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Haha, I understand. I am not really that big (large C, small D) and unless I have a really good bra, riding at anything other than a walk on even a super smooth horse kills me. I am a firm believer in the high impact sports bras and I will not ride without one. They take a little getting used to cause they really smush everything but it is so much better than being sore at the end of a short ride.


I definitely agree. I'm a large C cup and have had that issue hundreds of times in the past. The advertizing you see in horse magazines should definitely not be under rated. They have some good ones in there and strongly recommend investing in a couple good riding bras.

Having a large bust can cause all sorts of health issues to including(but not limited to), posture, back and neck pain. If it's something that bothers you outside of riding, maybe paying a visit to your family doc, be a good idea.


----------

